# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL tuo myyntiin uuden ennakkoon ostettavan kertalipun

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tämän olisivat voineet kertoa aikaisemmin, niin ei olisi syntynyt vastalauseryöppyä lipunmyynnin loppumisesta junista sekä myöhemmin raitiovaunuista!

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

En ole itse ostanut noita uusia kertalippuja, mutta nähnyt muilla ihmisillä olevan niitä.

Se minkä panin merkille oli, että liput ovat kaikki samannäköisiä, ne ovat vihreitä ja näyttävät suurin piirtein samalta kuin matkakortit paitsi että ovat pahvisia. Lipussa ei käy ilmi mille vyöhykkeille se kelpaa ja onko se aikuisten vai lasten lippu!

HSL:n suunnittelijat ovat olleet varsinaisia järjen jättiläisiä! Jos joku on ostanut ennakkoon vaikka muutaman seutulipun ja muutaman yhden vyöhykkeen  ja vielä päälle muutama lastenlippu, ja säilyttää ne samassa lompakossa, niin mistä hän voi tietää minkä arvoinen lippu on jonka hän ottaa esiin ja leimaa? Lipun arvoa ei voi edes kokeilla näyttämällä se matkakortinlukijalle koska leimaus tapahtuu samantien, ja sen jälkeen lippu on mitätöity!

Onko HSL:n tarkoitus rahastaa sillä että ihmiset vahingossa leimaavat väärän lipun, vai mistä kyse?

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Metrossahan kaikilta asemilta löytyy lippuautomaatti johon käy käteinen. Kannattaisiko sitten kaikille lähijuna-asemillekin asentaa automaatit joissa voi maksaa käteisellä? Tulee kuitenkin varmaan edullisemmaksi myydä kertalippuja kioskeissa ja kaupoissa kuin varustaa kaikki asemat käteisautomaateilla joita joudutaan tyhjentämään ja sitten on vielä murtoriski varsinkin hiljaisilla asemilla. 
Käteisen käyttö vähenee jatkuvasti ja tulevaisuudessa maksaminen tapahtuu suurimmaksi osaksi kortilla ja mobiililla. Ne jotka jatkossakin haluavat maksaa lipun käteisellä, joutuvat näkemään pikkuisen enemmän vaivaa sen hankkiakseen. Jos ainoastaan 1,6% lähijunamatkustajista on ostanut kertalipun käteisellä junasta, niin ehkä  ei ole perusteltua pitää yllä kovin laajaa käteisautomaattiverkostoa josta olisi enemmän kuluja kuin tuloja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metrossahan kaikilta asemilta löytyy lippuautomaatti johon käy käteinen. Kannattaisiko sitten kaikille lähijuna-asemillekin asentaa automaatit joissa voi maksaa käteisellä? Tulee kuitenkin varmaan edullisemmaksi myydä kertalippuja kioskeissa ja kaupoissa kuin varustaa kaikki asemat käteisautomaateilla joita joudutaan tyhjentämään ja sitten on vielä murtoriski varsinkin hiljaisilla asemilla. 
> Käteisen käyttö vähenee jatkuvasti ja tulevaisuudessa maksaminen tapahtuu suurimmaksi osaksi kortilla ja mobiililla. Ne jotka jatkossakin haluavat maksaa lipun käteisellä, joutuvat näkemään pikkuisen enemmän vaivaa sen hankkiakseen. Jos ainoastaan 1,6% lähijunamatkustajista on ostanut kertalipun käteisellä junasta, niin ehkä  ei ole perusteltua pitää yllä kovin laajaa käteisautomaattiverkostoa josta olisi enemmän kuluja kuin tuloja.


Siis minä olen kiitollinen että HSL lanseerasi pahvilipun joita voi ostaa kioskeista ja kaupoista, koska se on esim vieraspaikkakuntalaisille tai ulkomaalaisille turisteille ainoa varma keino hankkia lippuja satunnaisia matkoja varten, jos niitä ei kulkuneuvossa myydä. Neuvo nyt jollekin ikäihmiselle tai teinille jolla ei ole Suomessa kelpaavaa pankki- tai luottokorttia, miten ostaa kännykällä lipun? 

Tässä toteutuksessa pääsi nyt sellainen moka tapahtumaan että kaikki pahviliput ovat saman näköisiä ettei pysty erottamaan niiden kelpoisuusvyöhykettä sekä onko kyseessä lasten vai aikuisten lippu. Jos ei HSL pysty parempaan, niin olisi voinut samantien vetää viivat niin suoraksi, että myy vain 5 hintaisia kertalippuja, jolla saa matkustaa 2 vyöhykettä sekä aikuiset että lapset.

Lisäksi muuten, onko HSL ajatellut ollenkaan että vanhempiensa seurassa matkustavat lapset tiettyyn ikään asti, saisivat matkustaa kokonaan ilmaiseksi, kuten monissa muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa on mahdollista? Se olisi paljon tärkeämpää kuin se että lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavat vanhemmat saavat matkustaa kokonaan ilmaiseksi. Jos lastenvaunuiän jälkeen joutuu lapselle ostamaan täysihintaisen lipun, ryhtyy perhe tekemään autolla yhteiset matkansa.

Yksi syy minkä olen eri kahvipöytäkeskusteluissa pannut merkille, miksi jotkut ihmiset eivät ollenkaan matkusta joukkoliikenteellä, ei Suomessa eikä ulkomailla, on sen käytön hankaluus, aina lipun ostamisesta alkaen. Autotehtaat ja öljy-yhtiöt kiittävät :Icon Frown: 

PS onko muuten HSL:n uusi vyöhykemalli, ns kaarimalli, jonka piti alunperin tulla voimaan jo 2017 alussa, kuopattu kokonaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> PS onko muuten HSL:n uusi vyöhykemalli, ns kaarimalli, jonka piti alunperin tulla voimaan jo 2017 alussa, kuopattu kokonaan? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikös se pitäisi ensi vuonna tulla käyttöön? Osalla pysäkeistä on jo vyöhykekirjaimia lisätty kyltteihin.

Ja tämä uusi kertalippu on todella hyvä uudistus. Itsellä oli pari viikkoa sitten tilanne, että mobiililipun osto ei mennyt läpi, lippuautomaatti oli pois käytöstä, eikä minulla ollut käteistä. Vaihtoehdot olisivat olleet ostaa R-kioskilta vuorokausilippu, nostaa rahaa ja ostaa lippu junasta (mikä ei onnistu enää) tai mennä pummilla. Nyt on tähänkin helpompi vaihtoehto.

Mitä tulee siihen, ettei tiedä mitä lipulle on ladattu, voi vaikka kioskin myyjää pyytää kirjoittamaan sinne kääntöpuolelle. Tai kirjoittaa itse. Ikinä ei ole mennyt näin toimimalla nuo minulla sekaisin.

----------


## Samppa

> Mitä tulee siihen, ettei tiedä mitä lipulle on ladattu, voi vaikka kioskin myyjää pyytää kirjoittamaan sinne kääntöpuolelle. Tai kirjoittaa itse. Ikinä ei ole mennyt näin toimimalla nuo minulla sekaisin.


Tuo on hyvä vinkki pyytää myyjää kirjoittamaan lippuun lipun laatu. Kaikillahan ei ole kynää tai kaikki eivät osaa kirjoittaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos ainoastaan 1,6% lähijunamatkustajista on ostanut kertalipun käteisellä junasta, niin ehkä  ei ole perusteltua pitää yllä kovin laajaa käteisautomaattiverkostoa josta olisi enemmän kuluja kuin tuloja.


Itse asiassa todellinen lukema on 9% (lähde: VR). Tuo uudistuksen perusteluna rummutettu 1,6% on HSL:n luku, joka koskee vain HSL-aluetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä tulee siihen, ettei tiedä mitä lipulle on ladattu, voi vaikka kioskin myyjää pyytää kirjoittamaan sinne kääntöpuolelle. Tai kirjoittaa itse. Ikinä ei ole mennyt näin toimimalla nuo minulla sekaisin.


Jos on eka kertaa liiikkeellä eikä tiedä sitä ettei erihintaiset liput eroa ulkonäkönsä osalta, niin mistä sitä sitten tajuaa ruveta kirjoittamaan niihin itse mitään tai pyytää myyjää kirjoittamaan niihin?

HSL:n pitäisi varustaa kioskit ja myyntipisteet tarroilla jotka kiinnitetään lippuun, ja jossa lukee niiden kelpoisuus, ja kioskinmyyjän tulisi kiinnittää tarrat niihin pyytämättä!

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Itse asiassa todellinen lukema on 9% (lähde: VR). Tuo uudistuksen perusteluna rummutettu 1,6% on HSL:n luku, joka koskee vain HSL-aluetta.


HSL-alueen lähiliikennettä juuri tarkoitin joten silloin tuo 1,6% on oikea luku.

----------


## Samppa

> Jos on eka kertaa liiikkeellä eikä tiedä sitä ettei erihintaiset liput eroa ulkonäkönsä osalta, niin mistä sitä sitten tajuaa ruveta kirjoittamaan niihin itse mitään tai pyytää myyjää kirjoittamaan niihin?
> 
> HSL:n pitäisi varustaa kioskit ja myyntipisteet tarroilla jotka kiinnitetään lippuun, ja jossa lukee niiden kelpoisuus, ja kioskinmyyjän tulisi kiinnittää tarrat niihin pyytämättä!
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos on eka kertaa liikkeellä tuskin ostaa useita erilaisia lipputuotteita. Jos ostaa, niin ehkä henkilö itse osaa miettiä, miten nämä erottaa toisistaan. Tietysti täysin uusavuttomia HSL:n pitäisi hakea kotoa ja taluttaa joukkoliikennevälineeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos on eka kertaa liikkeellä tuskin ostaa useita erilaisia lipputuotteita. Jos ostaa, niin ehkä henkilö itse osaa miettiä, miten nämä erottaa toisistaan. Tietysti täysin uusavuttomia HSL:n pitäisi hakea kotoa ja taluttaa joukkoliikennevälineeseen.


Esim vieraspaikkakuntalainen joka saapuu perheen kanssa lyhyelle visiitille Helsinkiin ja haluaa ostaa ennakkoon, koska ei halua kioskeja etsiä uudestaan joka kerta,  muutaman lipun sekä aikuisille että lapsille ja sekä sellaisia joilla pääsee kaupungin sisällä että esim lentokentälle tai kylään tuttavan luokse naapurikaupunkiin. Normaalisti suurkaupunkien kertalipuissa kyllä lukee kelpoisuusvyöhykkeet ja minkä ikäisille ne on tarkoitettu. Ei tarvitse ruveta selittää että on uusavuton jos ensimmäistä kertaa elämässään törmää sellaisiin lippuihin joissa ei lue yhtään mitään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Ei tarvitse ruveta selittää että on uusavuton jos ensimmäistä kertaa elämässään törmää sellaisiin lippuihin joissa ei lue yhtään mitään.


Eikös nykyään pidä kaikissa matkalipuissa olla hinta merkittynä ja eriteltynä veroineen? Onko nykytilanne laiton? En ihmettelisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietysti täysin uusavuttomia HSL:n pitäisi hakea kotoa ja taluttaa joukkoliikennevälineeseen.


Älä viitsi. Rainer nostaa tässä esille ihan todellisen pointin. Ei siihen tarvitse vastata v****ilemalla, varsinkaan sun taustallasi.

Siihen kertakorttiin voisi esim. painaa ruudukon selityksineen ja kioskin täti sitten laittaisi kynällä ruksin oikeaan kohtaan, että onko 3vrk Seutu vaiko mikä. Mutta onhan se nyt ylivoimaista olettaa, että Höselissä joku tulisi tuollaista ajatelleeksi. Viime aikoinahan siellä on keskitytty lähinnä siihen, miten matkustajista pääsisi parhaiten eroon.

Mä olen yhden kerran ostanut noita kertakortteja, ulkoimailta tulevalle porukalle vuorokausilippuja. Niin vaan kävi, että yhden lipun tästä sarjasta kioskin täti latasi väärin, siellä ei ollutkaan vuorokautta vaan jotain muuta. Loppusumma kun ei täsmännyt siihen, mitä mä olin kotona etukäteen laskenut, niin tajusin, että jotain on pielessä. Sitä sitten selviteltiin aikamme. Että ei tämä nykyinen systeemi kovin luotettava ole.




> Eikös nykyään pidä kaikissa matkalipuissa olla hinta merkittynä ja eriteltynä veroineen? Onko nykytilanne laiton? En ihmettelisi.


Sen lipun kaveriksi tulee lämpöpaperille tulostettu kuitti, jossa nuo tiedot on. Mutta jos ostaa pari erilaista lippua, niin ne pitäisi sitten jotenkin liittää toisiinsa vaikka nitojalla, ja se varmaan taas rikkoo hightechlipun niin ettei se toimikaan.




> kaikki eivät osaa kirjoittaa.


Mun käsittääkseni sossu hoitaa mamuille ihan kausikortit.




> Esim vieraspaikkakuntalainen joka saapuu perheen kanssa lyhyelle visiitille Helsinkiin ja haluaa ostaa ennakkoon, koska ei halua kioskeja etsiä uudestaan joka kerta,  muutaman lipun sekä aikuisille että lapsille ja sekä sellaisia joilla pääsee kaupungin sisällä että esim lentokentälle tai kylään tuttavan luokse naapurikaupunkiin.


Vaikkei nyt noin isoa kirjoa tarvitsis, niin se ero aikuisten ja lasten kesken on kyllä ihan olennainen. Vanhemmille vaikkapa kolme kertaa kaksi kertalippua ja muksuille kolme kertaa kolme lasten kertalippua. Siinä sitten leimaillaan niitä iloisesti sekaisin ja tarkastaja muistaa 80 :lla iskää, joka matkustaa lastenlipulla ja jolla on taskussa leimaamattomia aikuisten lippuja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jos on eka kertaa liiikkeellä eikä tiedä sitä ettei erihintaiset liput eroa ulkonäkönsä osalta, niin mistä sitä sitten tajuaa ruveta kirjoittamaan niihin itse mitään tai pyytää myyjää kirjoittamaan niihin?
> 
> HSL:n pitäisi varustaa kioskit ja myyntipisteet tarroilla jotka kiinnitetään lippuun, ja jossa lukee niiden kelpoisuus, ja kioskinmyyjän tulisi kiinnittää tarrat niihin pyytämättä!
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei välttämättä tajuakaan, tarjosin sitä vaan hätäavuksi nykyiseen tilanteeseen. Paljon parempi olisi tietysti, että myyjä kertoo tilanteen ja kysyy kirjoitetaanko. Tai vieläkin parempi olisi tarrat tai ruudukko, mutta kuten todettu, sellaista palvelua ei täällä millään pystytä tarjoamaan. Voisihan kai uudet lukijat ohjelmoida niin, että kun sille näyttää kertakorttia, niin näytöllä näkyy lipun tiedot ja OK:lla kuitataan sitten voimassaolon alkaminen. Tässä on muutamalta käyttäjältä ideoita, saa omasta puolestani käyttää HSL.  :Wink:

----------


## markus1979

Olen pari tuollaista Helsingin sisäistä lippua ostanut ja kuittiin on tulostunut voimassaoloajaksi 2 tuntia ensimmäisestä "leimasta". Onko tämän siis tarkoitus olla pidempi kestoltaan? Jos näin, niin tietyissä tilanteissa tulee ajelu edukkaammaksi kun arvolipulla joka on voimassa vain sen 60-80 minuuttia.

----------


## JRD

Tämähän on hyvä jos käyvät yöliikenteessä. Ei tarvitse maksaa yötaksaa, jos ostaa ennakkoon.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämähän on hyvä jos käyvät yöliikenteessä. Ei tarvitse maksaa yötaksaa, jos ostaa ennakkoon.



Nuo nimenomaan eivät käy yötaksan aikana, mikä sekin kuulostaa ongelmalliselta. Jos yrittää yötaksan aikana nousta junan kyytiin, monelta asemalta ainoat maksutavat on tällä hetkellä matkakortti, jolle on ladattu joskus aikaisemmin arvoa, ja älypuhelimen sovellus. Minusta viranomaispalvelussa on kohtuuton vaatimus, että pitää olla etukäteen ennen käyttötilannetta ladattu matkakortti tai älypuhelin.

----------


## JRD

> Nuo nimenomaan eivät käy yötaksan aikana, mikä sekin kuulostaa ongelmalliselta. Jos yrittää yötaksan aikana nousta junan kyytiin, monelta asemalta ainoat maksutavat on tällä hetkellä matkakortti, jolle on ladattu joskus aikaisemmin arvoa, ja älypuhelimen sovellus. Minusta viranomaispalvelussa on kohtuuton vaatimus, että pitää olla etukäteen ennen käyttötilannetta ladattu matkakortti tai älypuhelin.


Se siitä sitten. Pystyisikö HSL tarpeen tullen selvittämään, että lipun hankinta on järjestetty varmaksi ja sen käyttö yksinkertaiseksi. Itse ainakin ymmärsin tarkastusmaksulaista niin, että selvitys vaaditaan edellytyksenä tarkastustoiminnalle. Nythän näyttää siltä, että lipun hankinta on järjestetty mahdollisimman hankalaksi.

_(2006/448 4 §)

Oikeus tarkastusmaksun perimiseen on myönnettävä, jos:

2) hakija esittää selvityksen siitä, että:

a) matkalippujen hankinta on järjestetty varmaksi ja niiden käyttö yksinkertaiseksi_

----------

